# MERRY CHRISTMAS TO AL MLS'RS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

OKLet's get this on the road. 


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY MLS FRIENDS.

jj


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Same to you JJ and the rest of MLS.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and may GOD bless you this coming year with healthy ones. 

Ken


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed! Blessings to all, and may the coal-firing guys find their stockings filled with the best steam coal!







(It's not a BAD thing when you have a loco that runs on coal.)

Best Wishes of the Season,
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas JJ and everyone else on this forum.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Indeed, Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a very merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah and happy festafus. Now we will wait and see who was bad or good and who got what for Christmas. Ho Ho HO.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a very merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah and happy festafus to all. Now we will wait and see who was bad or good and who got what for Christmas. Ho Ho HO.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a very merry Christmas, happy Hanukkah and happy festafus to all. Now we will wait and see who was bad or good and who got what for Christmas. Ho Ho HO.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

And to you, JJ and all the MLS'ers.............. A very Happy Holiday Season and a very...


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how three of my posts are here sorry my fault.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

From sunny So Cal








Merry Christmas JJ and all the rest at MLS.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Merry Christmas* to you to J.J and All MLS's. [/b] 







N & J[/b]


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you also and all MLS'ers


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And a very Merry Christmas to you JJ and to the rest of the MLS folks. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 09 Dec 2013 09:16 PM 
OKLet's get this on the road. 


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY MLS FRIENDS.

jj 

Just bring this back up with Talking to J.J. 
It [/b]Christmas[/b] and wondering if any others have taken some photo of your Xmas home decorations.[/b] [/b]*
Just haven' seen much posted yet, Here is some of ours.


















More what we are doing on http://s187.photobucket.com/user/no...amp;page=1

Maybe you can show more photos to J.J. post here and keep it going. 

Again, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from the Santa fe & Butthead Cove R.R. Powered by Elect. wind up Key staff, Noel & Jane

*


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wonder who AL was. yea yea, Merry Christmas. Life is fling by too fast to enjoy it.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas all, from the frozen North! 

It's been another fun year here on MLS and I'm looking forward to another one in 2014. 

Keith


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

*A very happy and joyous Christmastide to all MLS Forum Members. * 


*May it be all you wish it to be. *


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas from Ray and Cris Dunakin and the In-ko-pah Railroad! 










And here's my favorite Christmas YouTube video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Vnt7euRF5Pg&vq=medium 

.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By noelw on 17 Dec 2013 06:48 PM 
Posted By John J on 09 Dec 2013 09:16 PM 
OKLet's get this on the road. 


MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY MLS FRIENDS.

jj 

Just bring this back up with Talking to J.J. 
It [/b]Christmas[/b] and wondering if any others have taken some photo of your Xmas home decorations.[/b] [/b]*
Just haven' seen much posted yet, Here is some of ours.


















More what we are doing on http://s187.photobucket.com/user/no...amp;page=1

Maybe you can show more photos to J.J. post here and keep it going. 

Again, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from the Santa fe & Butthead Cove R.R. Powered by Elect. wind up Key staff, Noel & Jane






I love Christmas lights.....

JJ 
*


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys !


----------



## Gp382DH7315 (Dec 19, 2013)

Merry Christmas to ALL! 
The "Pennsylvania & Arizona" (PAZ) already has visitor requests for operatiions! 
Right now record setting 65*F and 5" snowfall just about gone except for snow thrower and shoveling piles. Would you believe 2-days ago, night temps down to 19*F. 
Visitors don't know they start the switcher up; bring it out of the barn over to the station for topping off the smoke reservoir, makeup the train and operate! May have a 
small passenger consist to operate as well.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I didn't put up much lights this year, just a few on the front gate. Just had too many other things going on right now -- hopefully next Christmas I can get all the lights up again. Here's a brief video of last year's lights: 

http://youtu.be/LY2iXrFumNI


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas J.J. and the same to the rest of y'all. I could post a photo of our poinsettia or our stash of designer eggnog, but then I would be using up pixels from my personal data bin.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone here at MLS! I thought I would bring back a blast from the past as well as a traditional train done G scale style:










I decided to light the layout a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, an ice storm one day after this picture was taken 
seriously curtailed any running of trains that holiday season. It still was fun though...

Nowadays, I just do the traditional train around the tree:


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

And Merry Christmas to you JJ and to all on MLS.

Here is my Christmas train, ran for the neighbors




























Best wishes to all this season

Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well here is a little I do out doors. Later RJD


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice stuff, guys! 

I like the tiny wreath on the front of that loco.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Merry* *Christmas **to **ALL







*


----------



## djacobsen (Jul 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas! 
Dave


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas and Holidaze Greetings to all my friends and even those fed up with me....
















Enjoy your cold, snow and ice. 
I'll be cool, upper 60s forecast....

Be Blessed

John


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

TOM


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, Merry Christmas to all and best wishes for a GREAT 2014 !!! May there be Peace in the World 

Best Wishes from the employees of the Montgomery & Cripple Creek Railroad................Woodhaven, Michigan


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all, and a Happy new year! 
No snow here but boy is it cold. 

Don


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

A very Merry Christmas . God bless all here. 
Rod & Jill


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all and a Happy New Year 

Chuck&Gerry


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all! Our tree is in the living room this year but I did set up a small Aristo loop in the family room for the grandkids (and me) to enjoy. It is on my recently purchased Ikea tables along with some building and homemade mountain scenery flats, some cast iron toys, and the Stainz I picked up on ebay recently. I got the small coaches at Nicholas Smith Trains where you can still find lots of classic LGB. That building flat near the ice wagon is Billy's house from the Polar Express film.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K_v...uF87m9X2lA 
CHRISTMAS AT OUR HOUSE 2013

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you JJ, and Merry Christmas to you and all of our MLS members. 

-Ted


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope Santa was good to you and your family. 

Dan


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all








Been quite busy here with Christmas, grand kids and all. I get a chance to jump on the computer here while Mrs. Rocky naps and Katie and the kids are off seeing other family and friends. I might even get a chance to go down into the cave and play trains too















Not much doing with trains lately, but I did get my Laptop back. So soon I promise a posting of pictures, projects, etc. of things since I was computer lacking.
But I will leave y'all with a picture of the front yard and house decorated for the holidays









Rocky 

Well, I was going to upload a picture, but it says the gold web space is down








I will try again later...


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, let's try this...
A link to my picture on FB.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...mp;theater

And we'll try this too, a link to the video.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...mp;theater

No music, sorry. I shot this at 11:30 PM

Rocky


----------

